# pc guides



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

the opening for porter cable guides is 1 3/16. does anyone know what the counterbore is?


----------



## garybaritone (Feb 21, 2009)

1 3/8" diameter by 3/32" deep.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

To make my acrylic bases, I bought 2 forstner bits. One is 1-3/16" for the underside counter bore and the other one is 1-3/8" for the thru hole (where the bit goes thru)

Hope this helps
Nicolas


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Kolias,

isnt that backwards? or is it me?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

The norm,,1 3/16" ID, 1 3/8" OD, 1/8" thick on the rim..(or deep in the pocket ) 
but I will say they are not all made the same way,,get your ruler out and check yours b/4 you drill the big hole out.. 
========


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi BobJ,

my 1 3/8 fits very snugly in the hole of my craftsman plate, but so do my template guides.
it looks as if im going to have to order the 1 3/16 bit. cant find one around here. peachtree has one for 8.50 plus 6 for shipping.

i cut out 2 square bases out of the plexi. im goiing to make another for the larger bushings., but i still have to order them and it looks like lee valley is in canada, so it will take awhile and i may wait to order them a few days.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Lee Valley Tools Ltd.
P.O. Box 1780
Ogdensburg, NY 13669-6780



Hi levon

Beat the high shipping cost and the time lag,,,NY
Lee Valley Tools - Contact Us - Woodworking Tools, Gardening Tools, Hardware

=======

======



levon said:


> hi BobJ,
> 
> my 1 3/8 fits very snugly in the hole of my craftsman plate, but so do my template guides.
> it looks as if im going to have to order the 1 3/16 bit. cant find one around here. peachtree has one for 8.50 plus 6 for shipping.
> ...


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi BobJ,

just ordered large guide set from lee valley.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Sorry levon you are right

Nicolas


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Levon, the large guide set is the same as the Oak Park guides and requires larger holes.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Mike said:


> Levon, the large guide set is the same as the Oak Park guides and requires larger holes.


hi Mike,

youre right, im going to drill one base for the larger guides (1 1/2 through hole and a 1 3/4 counterbore. or i hope to , lol . i am following BobJs post on taping down the base and drilling it out on the drill press. im making two 1/4 inch acrylic bases. one for each size guides.


----------

